# Getting the timing right!



## Rhubarbrocks (Sep 2, 2014)

We are TTC naturally as the clinic advised us not to continue to try with IVF (I am 43 and AMH is now 1.6. 5 failed attempts at IVF). So we are hoping for a miracle - but know we need to try quite hard to get it! Using OPKs to predict ovulation. My partner works 4 hours away from me during the week and is very busy at the moment so also away last weekend. Negative results on OPK til now but we had to plan in the trips down so I went on Sunday and yesterday and we DTD then and this morning. Back home and OPK is now positive! Do I need to go back (will be very disruptive to him as well as a long expensive trip for me) or have we hit the right window? Ie does anyone know if the morning before the first positive test is ok or do we have to try after too? I know ideally the answer is yes but he won’t be back now til Friday night/Saturday so I’d have to make the trip. If it means we don’t miss the window though I would walk to the ends of the earth!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

try when you see ewcm,when you see a positive opk,plus at least one day after that and 14 days before the end of an average cycle.


----------

